# Is this Algae?



## Khjhb (May 31, 2005)

I was looking real close at the gravel on my 30g tank that I keep my purple spilo in and I saw this stuff growing on the bottom. What is it? Should I be concerned? Here are a couple of pics. It looks like little shoots with arms coming off of them. Any input will be appreciated.

View attachment 74403


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Those are hydra, they won't hurt your fish


----------



## Gumby (Aug 13, 2004)

elTwitcho said:


> Those are hydra, they won't hurt your fish
> [snapback]1172038[/snapback]​


Unless you have fry...


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

awesome shots. what camera is that and are you using a macro lens?


----------



## Khjhb (May 31, 2005)

Ex0dus said:


> awesome shots. what camera is that and are you using a macro lens?
> [snapback]1173616[/snapback]​


I have a Canon Powershot S1 IS and I love it. It takes awesome pictures. I was also using a 10x macro lens for that shot.


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Gumby said:


> elTwitcho said:
> 
> 
> > Those are hydra, they won't hurt your fish
> ...


I don't think his purple spilo has fry...


----------



## Gumby (Aug 13, 2004)

I wasn't aware of his fish.

I was just sayin, nicca, damn


----------



## Altuvie631 (Jul 7, 2005)

awesome pics like that a lot


----------

